
A $1,800 Drop in Minutes: Bitcoin Volatility on Full Display - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-27/a-1-800-drop-in-minutes-bitcoin-volatility-is-on-full-display
======
aphextim
A 15% drop, not too bad.

I remember when there would be 20-30% swings about 5 years ago that were
commonplace.

Overtime it seems that volatility is stabilizing compared to what it used to
be (when you compared % volatility vs a number), however I don't have data to
show this and it is based off personal observation of these markets, so I very
well could be wrong.

